

How not to respond to pull requests - depsypher
https://github.com/tarruda/bootstrap-datetimepicker/pull/55

======
Jacob4u2
I'm not going to pile on in the GH issue, but I'll at least confirm that his
reaction may have been a little over the top. You had good form on your PR and
specifically mentioned the "feature request" nature of it.

To be fair, he looks to have had a pretty bad experience with other people
doing in-line file changes straight from Github and trying to push them
through as PR's (see the other open PR). He was probably just frustrated and
lashing out. He needs a CONTRIBUTING.md in his root to explain his
preferences.

------
sp332
It seems odd to send a pull request with no expectation that the recipient
will actually "pull". Is this common practice on GitHub?

~~~
Jacob4u2
From the original PR comment: "This pull request is a more of a feature
request with proof of concept really."

It's definitely not the norm, but if it were my project I would appreciate the
working example. You can pull that changeset into your own repo (probably
another branch or something) from the command line and test it out without
merging the PR.

